# Herbst-Frühjahresputz im Wildgarten ala´Tanny ;)



## Tanny (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

dann fange ich mal an mit meiner Doku 

Vorab ein paar Infos, wie es dazu kam, dass die Wildgartenpflege hier jetzt so stattfindet,
wie ich es dokumentieren werde:

Als ich vor 6 Jahren diesen Hof kaufte, habe ich mir damit einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt:
Raus aus dem städtischen Leben – rein in die Natur…

Als leidenschaftliche Reiterin und jemand, die sich der kleinbäuerlichen Landwirtschaft durchaus sehr verbunden fühlt,  hatte ich mein Leben lang Diskussionen mit Umweltschützern, die die Ansicht vertraten: Pferdehaltung/Reiten/Landwirtschaft und Umweltschutz würden einander ausschließen.

Als Umweltschützerin hatte ich ebenso lange Diskussionen mit Pferdehaltern und Landwirten, die meinten, Umweltschutz würde ihre Existenz gefährden.

Ich wollte niemals glauben, dass das eine nur ohne das andere geht.

Als Kind liebte ich es, im Nutzgarten meiner einen Großmutter zu naschen.
Da gab es wirklich alles: Erbsen, Bohnen, Erdbeeren, Stachelbeeren, Salat, Kartoffeln,
Kirschen usw. usw. – alles schön in Reih und Glied – kein Unkräutchen verunzierte die schwarze Erde zwischen den Früchten und wenn ein Vogel an die Beeren wollte, wurde rechtzeitig ein Netz drüber gespannt.....

Zu Hause hatten wir einen großen Garten in dem wir spielten und „lebten“ – rund um den
Rasen gab es wunderschön blühende Stauden und in Form gebrachte Busche und Bäumchen.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die weniger geliebten „Arbeitseinsätze“ am Wochenende:
Rasen mähen und dabei __ Moos und Löwenzahn ausstechen, Unkraut jäten etc.  

…und dann waren da noch die Zeiten, die ich bei meinen anderen Großeltern verbrachte.
Da gab es im Garten auch alles Mögliche zum Naschen. Aber da wuchs auch alles, was ich zu Hause als Unkraut auszupfte. Und dort gab es unheimlich vielfältiges Leben. Ich verbrachte viel Zeit mit meinem Opa in
Wald und Flur (er war auch Jäger) und er brachte mir die Natur so nahe, wie sie war, wenn
man sie Natur sein ließ. 

Den Traum vom Landleben hatte ich damals schon. Allerdings mehr in Richtung:
„Später, wenn ich groß bin, dann will ich einen Ponyhof haben“

Erst viel später entwickelte sich langsam, was und wie ich heute denke und lebe.
Es wollte mir einfach nie in den Kopf, dass es nicht möglich sein soll, meine
Bedürfnisse (also z.B. Pferde halten, essen aus dem eigenen Garten, einen eigenen
Garten genießen) und auch Landwirtschaft in kleinem Rahmen zu befriedigen,
ohne, dass ich dafür alles Leben um mich herum (also die Natur) vernichten muss.

Beim Kauf dieses Hofes vor 6 Jahren war mein Ziel, mir selbst und anderen zu beweisen,
dass  auch beides nebeneinander geht.

Die nächsten ca 1,5 Jahre verbrachte ich mit pflanzen von über tausend heimischen Büschen,
Sträuchern und Bäumen.

Überall entstanden – ich nannte sie „Biotopinseln“ zwischen genutzten Bereichen.
Also z.B. rund um den Reitplatz blieb ein 5 Meter Streifen, der mit Fichtensetzlingen bestückt wurde und verwildern durfte.
Hinter dem Trailplatz entstand ein 7-Meter Streifen, der mit einem 3-reihigen Knick versehen wurde. Zwischen den Tümpeln (die auch zu der Zeit entstanden) blieb die Fläche, die vorher beidseitig mit begrast wurde, als Brachfläche frei. Überall rund um die Beete im Garten, um den engl. Rasen und rund um die Koppeln entstanden freie Streifen, die verwildern sollten und mit heimischen Gehölzen und Wildblumensaat ihren „Start“ bekamen.

In den ersten 2 Jahren erlebte ich dann so manchen „Rückschlag“ in Form von „Unkraut“, das
schneller war, als meine kleinen Neuanpflanzungen (also immer frei sensen) oder Brachflächen, die ich mir schon so schön vorgestellt hatte, die nach 2 Jahren aus 3 Meter hohen Brennesselfeldern bestanden…und die "Blumenwiesen" waren auch mehr mit Rotstock übersäät und meine Blumensaat ging irgendwie nicht auf. 

Dann bekam ich den „Agrarrebell“ von Sepp Holtzer in die Hand und verbrachte ein paar Tage und Nächte lesend…..….das war die Lösung:

Nicht NEBENeinander, sondern MITeinander mussten Natur und meine Nutzungswünsche
leben….und einander nützlich sein....
.
…ich stellte alles um und voila´ jetzt profitieren beide Seiten voneinander, ergänzen und nützen sich und ich habe noch nie so wenig Arbeit und so viel Nutzen  mit und von  diesem riesigen Grundstück gehabt, wie in den letzten 2-3 Jahren….und es wandern Tier- und Pflanzenarten wieder ein, die die Naturschutzverbände hier schon längst für verdrängt erklärt hatten ….

Ich werde zu dieser „Wildgartenpflege“, die in den nächsten Tagen so langsam anläuft hier
dann immer  die jeweiligen Bereiche, die gerade „gepflegt“ werden mit vorher/nachher Fotos
dokumentieren und ein wenig erzählen, wie und warum die jeweilige Ecke so geworden ist, wie sie jetzt ist und welche „Irrungen und Wirrungen“ ich dort in der ersten Zeit erlebt habe


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2014)

Servus Kirstin

Danke das du dein Wissen uns hier vermittelst.

Ich freue mich schon drauf 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

 danke.....aber wirklich "Wissen" ...da gebe ich keine Garantien ...
...einigen wir uns auf "Erfahrungen" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (22. Sep. 2014)

Hi, Kristin,
du machst mich neugierig! Wie hast du die Permakultur nach Holzer umgesetzt? Wie weit bist du dabei gegangen?

Wir haben leider nur einen normalen Hausgarten, insofern ist es nur bedingt möglich, interessante Ansätze umzusetzen. Und das braucht Geduld...

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf deine Ausführungen, schließlich hab ich die Holzer-Bücher auch verschlungen, und Vorträge gehört...


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2014)

... ich bin auch schon ganz neugierig auf Deine Doku,
klasse, dass Du uns teilhaben lässt!


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2014)

@ Karin:
ich habe Holzer nicht konkret umgesetzt, also so, wie er seine Projekte in seinen Büchern schildert. 
Zumindest nicht bewusst.Das habe ich eigentlich auch nie überhaupt versucht - zumal er mit seinen
Projekten immer auch einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg erzielen wollte und hat.

Ich muss vom Hof nicht leben, habe aber beim Kauf (hinsichtlich Land etc.) und bei der Umsetzung 
meiner Ideen darauf geachtet, dass ich relativ schnell davon leben könnte, wenn ich es eines Tages müsste. 

Die grundsätzlichen Denkansätze bei Holzer waren es, die mich überzeugten – vielfach wie ein „AHA-Effekt“ daher kamen -  
und meine eigenen Ideen, Versuche und Irrtümer dann in ganz andere Bahnen lenkten ….schwer zu erklären….

Beispiel"Nutzgarten", wo heute auch die ersten Herbstputzmaßnahmen anstehen: 


die vom Vorbesitzer übernommenen Beete habe ich im ersten Jahr genau so gepflegt und gehegt, 
wie ich es von Oma aus der Kindheit kannte – und gut drauf geachtet, dass kein „Unkraut“ Obst und Gemüse 
überwuchert. (Leider keine Fotos von damals ) Lediglich um die Beete hatte ich quasi 
Wildinseln angelegt – eben alles nebeneinander.

Das Ergebnis:

1.  Viel „Unkraut“ in den Beeten = viel Arbeit
2.  Erster Sommer sehr heiße, trockene Zeit = täglich sprengen und einiges ist verbrannt
3.  Immer zu harter Boden = häufig durchhacken sonst kam das Gemüse nicht richtig 
    (einprägsam sind mir die Kartoffeln in Kirschgröße im Gedächtnis geblieben… )
4. Viele Raupen = viele Pflanzen weggefressen
5. Zweiter Sommer super nass =  Erdbeeren und Tomaten waren vergammelt
6. Viele __ Schnecken = Salat und Zucchini geplündert

…und dann waren da noch die Vögel und Kleinnager, die mir jede doch gereifte Frucht immer rechtzeitig 
einen halben Tag vor der Ernte weg fraßen, wenn nicht die Hunde noch schneller waren…..


…und dann las ich Holzer und sinngemäß prägten sich folgend Dinge bei mir ein:

-   wer im Garten schwitzt um zu ernten, ist selber schuld …
    …..ich habe geschwitzt und trotzdem nicht geerntet…..

-  Jeder cm schwarzer Boden ist Gift
  - „Unkräuter“ (=Wildkräuter) halten Feuchtigkeit wenn es trocken ist, 
  - schützen vor Nässe, wenn es zu lange regnet, 
  - beschatten die Frucht, 
  - verhindern Erosion, 
  - bieten den Feinden derer, die meine Pflänzchen vernichten wollen (Schnecken, Raupen, Milben usw.) 
    Versteck und Nahrung, 
  - sind Gründünger, wenn sie an Ort und Stelle ausgezupft liegen bleiben 
  - und sind gesunde, vielseitige  und sehr schmackhafte Nahrung für mich

- und last not least: 
   - lasse die für Dich arbeiten, für die es keine Arbeit sondern großer Spass ist und die aus dieser Arbeit
      auch noch ihren Nutzen ziehen…..

Meine Konsequenz aus diesen „Lehren“: 

Hühner wurden angeschafft!

Im nächsten Jahr haben wir im Frühjahr vom Misthaufen je ca 10 Karren Mist auf die Beete gefahren 
(ca 2 Std. Arbeit), die Hühner ins Beet geschickt zum Mist glatt machen und ein paar Tage-Wochen
(je nach Saat und Pflanze) die Pflanzen ins Beet gesetzt und Wildsaaten dazwischen gestreut.

Dann habe ich gar nichts mehr gemacht außer, dass ich ab ca März bis in den  Dezember alles mögliche
ernte (jetzt schon im 3. Jahr) – egal, wie das Wetter war. 

Viele Fotos reifer Früchte und Gemüse habt Ihr in meinen monatlichen Wildgartenbeiträgen schon gesehen 

Zur Zeit wachsen, blühen und reifen in den Beeten immer noch Tomaten, Zucchini, Kürbis, Mais, Kapuzinerkresse, 
Mangold und diverse essbare Wildkräuter....man muss nur etwas suchen 

                  

Zwischendurch habe ich im vorbei gehen höchstens mal das, was zu hoch wurde oder im Weg war 
ausgerissen oder abgeschnitten und auf einen Haufen neben dem Beet geworfen (da überwintern Igel drin)
oder die Hühner mal für einen Nachmittag ins Beet gelassen:

sie scharren in den Beeten nach Futter und lockern dabei den Boden auf, scharren Wildkräuter aus, 
deren Wurzeln dann in der Sonne verdorren und den Beeten neuen Dünger liefern, Sie fressen so manches Tier,
welches meinem Salat zu nahe kommen will und halten ganz nebenbei das Grundstück nahezu zeckenfrei.
Da sie auf dem Grundstück ihrer Arbeit nachgehen und Futter suchen, brauche ich vergleichsweise wenig Futter für sie 
und habe auch ganz nebenbei die besten „glücklichen“ Eier der Welt und ab und an ein Hähnchen.

Die Beete sind blühende und essbare Wildlandschaften. 

Zwei Personen (meine Mieterin und ich) decken nahezu ganzjährig ca 30% unseres gesamten Bedarfs an Nahrungsmittel 
von diesem Wildgrundstück. 
6 Personen (von den Reitern) sammeln sich wöchentlich ein bis zwei mal einen großen Korb Nahrungsmittel zum Mitnehmen und 
durchschnittlich 10 Personen nehmen sporadisch Ernten mit (z.B. einen Eimer Fliederbeeren oder Pflaumen oder so)

....Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2014)

......Fortsetzung....

Im Herbst bleibt in diesem Gartenteil innerhalb der Beete alles, wie es ist.
Die oberflächlichen Pflanzenteile verdorren, samen aus, bieten Kleingetier im Winter Schutz und Nahrung.

So sehen die Beete aus, wo noch Nahrung wächst:

   

Dies ist ein abgeerntetes Beet - hier waren Kartoffeln, Kolrabi, Kürbis und diverse Kräuter.
Lediglich die noch blühenden Wildkräuter werden noch in Salaten verarbeitet:

 


Im Frühjahr geht das Prozedere einfach von vorne los:
Mist auf die Beete vom Vorjahr – ohne, dass ich vorher lange irgend etwas hacken,
umgraben oder sonst was müsste. Die Reste der alten Pflanzen vom Vorjahr zersetzen sich unter der Mistschicht
und bilden wieder nährstoffreiche und lockere Grundlage für die neue Generation Nutzpflanzen und die Wildpflanzen
kommen aus der Saat des Vorjahres so wieder durch.- das werde ich dann im Frühjahr dokumentieren 


Ein ziemlich einfacher Kreislauf, der mir keine Arbeit abverlangt und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen)
fast alles liefert, was ich für meine Küche brauche und darüber hinaus auch noch der Natur den vollen Raum bietet,
sich ungestört auszuleben.


Zwischen den Beeten im Garten muss allerdings jetzt schon etwas geschehen:
das Gras, welches den ganzen Sommer hindurch wild wachsen durfte, muss eingekürzt werden,
damit man anschließend noch einmal kurz mit dem Handmäher rüber kann.

Andernfalls würde das jetzt langsam von den Bäumen fallende Laub nicht abzuharken sein und
darunter alles zunehmend vermoosen.


Zur Zeit sieht es zwischen den Beeten so aus:

 

Heute abend gibts dann die Fotos vom ersten "Arbeitseinsatz


----------



## bekamax (24. Sep. 2014)

Hi Tanny,

jo, ich denk Holzer ist in der Essenz nix anderes als: Nimm dir Zeit, beobachte und zieh deine eigenen Schlüsse. Und wohl auch: Lass dich nicht beirren.

Außerdem: Holzer muss längst nicht mehr von seiner Landwirtschaft leben! Der Mann ist äußerst geschäftstüchtig. Aber eines kann er: Menschen faszinieren und sie wieder auf den Weg bringen, sich von der Natur und ihren Zusammenhängen faszinieren zu lassen, und auch mal gründlich nachzudenken und dem Wachsen und Werden einfach ihre Zeit zu lassen. Das ist jedenfalls das, was ich für mich mitgenommen habe.

Dein Garten ist SUPER, und ich beneide (im Sinne von: hätte ich AUCH gerne) dich um deine Einstellung und Geduld. Insbesondere um deinen gekonnten Umgang mit Tieren. Daher wundert es mich auch ein bisschen, dass du keine Mangaliza- oder Turpolje-Schweine hast.  Oder kommen die noch?

Ich freue mich schon auf die versprochenen Fotos!


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2014)

@ Karin,
Schweine hätte ich zu gerne  ...
...aber ich könnte sie hier nicht frei genug halten, und ihnen nicht das an Umgebung bieten,
was sie bräuchten, um sich "sauwohl" zu fühlen  ...deswegen verzichte ich da lieber  

....so, heute Nachmittag hat mein erfahrenster Gartenhelfer seinen Winterdienst angetreten....

...darf ich vorstellen:

           

Blacky ist 25 Jahre alt und zählt zu den Feinmotorikern unter meinen Helfern:
er setzt seine Füße mit Bedacht und trampelt nichts kaputt, er selektiert genau, was er abrupft und kann sogar
aus einem Pflanzkübel voller Blühpflanzen zwei Löwenzahnblätter rausfressen, ohne dass er eine der anderen Pflanzen
beschädigen würde ....und Regen schmälert seine Motivation auch nicht.....

Darum ist er prädestiniert dafür, im Nutzgarten seinen Dienst zu tun.
Hier wird er jetzt einige Tage jeweils 2 Stunden aufräumen.
Ich muss hinterher nur noch seine Hinterlassenschaften  einsammeln  
(1 bis 3 Haufen pro Dienst), die dann direkt in das bereits abgeerntete Beet wandern.

Die zwei hüpften weg, wenn Blacky sich jeweils ein Grasbüschel vornahm:
   

ich denke, wäre man da mit dem Rasenmäher unterwegs, hätten sie weniger Chancen.

...und bei meinen Kontrollgängen kann ich dann auch gleich ein wenig naschen:

 
Wenn Blacky in diesem Bereich fertig ist mit seiner Arbeit, werde ich dann das Nachher Foto liefern


----------



## bekamax (24. Sep. 2014)

Genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

Hi Tanny,

arbeitet dein schwarzer Schimmel sooo gründlich?
Ich bin schon sehr neugierig...


----------



## Tanny (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Karin, 

....ja, er ist gründlich....aber soooo gründlich nun auch nicht 

Letzte Woche war er einige Tage nicht auf dem Stück, weil es entweder zu nass war (wegen Durchtretens) 
oder weil ich so viel anderes um die Ohren hatten: 

Am Wochenende fand hier ein Reitlehrgang statt, den ich zuvor organisiert habe
und die letzten fast 14 Tage war ich fast rund um die Uhr damit beschäftigt,
Fliederbeer-, Sanddorn-, Hagebutten- und Birkensaft in rauhen Mengen einzukochen, 
Äpfel, Zwetschen und Birnen zu ernten 
und das Heulager sauber zu machen, weil ich morgen oder übermorgen meine Jahreslieferung Heu bekomme.

Aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich an solchen Tagen Blacky zum Aufräumen auf die Streuobstwiese gestellt, 
weil ich da nicht ab und an kontrollieren muss. 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall sowie das Heu durch ist neue Fotos vom Fortgang machen und weiter berichten...

....ich habe Euch nicht vergessen

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kristin,

ich freu mich darauf!


Tanny schrieb:


> Fliederbeer-, Sanddorn-, Hagebutten- und Birkensaft


und jetzt habe ich schon wieder was gelernt! Fliederbeeren von normalem __ Flieder sind genießbar? Und Birkensaft kochst du auch ein?
Jetzt geh ich googeln. Danke für den Input!


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

Ohh
Fliederbeeren = Holler = Hollunder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin, hier im Kleingartenverein MUSS man schwarze Erde sehen, damit "ordentlich" ist. Ich hatte viel zu viel von den wenigen Sorten, die ich angebaut habe. Evtl. Kannst Du oder die anderen mir Tips für Kleingartentaugliche Pflanzenmixe geben.


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2014)

bekamax schrieb:


> Ohh
> Fliederbeeren = Holler = Hollunder?



 genau  ...hier oben sagt man zum Holunderbeersaft immer Fliederbeersaft. 

Bzgl. des Birkensaftes: das war irgendwann mal ein Versuch und hat super geklappt. 
Jetzt mache ich das immer mit. 
Birkenblätter abstreifen und ein paar dünne Zweige kleinschneiden und das alles im Entsafter 
ca 1,5 Stunden ziehen lassen und dann genau so normal abfüllen, wie die anderen Säfte. 

Ganz super wirkt das bei Hautproblemen als Kompresse, als Haarwassere bei Haarausfall oder Schuppen 
und man kann es, wenn man einen Kräutertee kocht auch teelöffelweise zusetzen (Stoffwechselkur). 

Im Frühjahr mache ich z.B. auch Brennesselsäfte mit den jungen Trieben. 
Den kann man auch für unendlich viel innerlich und äusserlich einsetzen. 

Im Prinzip verwende ich all diese Sachen wie Pflanzenwässer (Hydrolate). 

Da in De. Destillen über 0,5 Liter verboten sind und auch nicht zu erwerben sind, bin ich drauf gekommen, 
stattdessen das alles über den Entsafter zu probieren, weil es mit einer 0,5 Liter Destille doch sehr, sehr mühselig ist. 

Und es funktioniert super 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thomas, 
es gibt bei uns im Gartencenter sogenannte "Terassenobst". 

Davon hatte ich vor 2 oder 4 Jahren mal was mitgenommen, weil ich es so witzig fand. 

Zum einen habe ich einen hüfthohen Strauch am Stamm, 
wo Stachel- und Johannisbeeren dran kommen. 

Da wurden also praktisch zwei Fruchtsorten auf einen Stamm veredelt. 
Der Strauch trägt gigantisch und ist hier immer wieder ein "Hingucker", weil keiner 2 Fruchtarten an einer 
Pflanze vermutet. 

Dann gibt es Säulenäpfel (Ballerina), die nicht extrem hoch werden und sehr wenig Platz brauchen. 
Bei denen wächst der Apfel quasi direkt am Stamm. Auch die tragen gewaltig. 

Aronien sind extrem schnittverträglich, sehen "gepflegt" aus und haben sehr hohen Ertrag. 
Aus ihnen kann man Aroniensaft machen und sie sind für die Vögel wie "Weihnachten und Geburtstag" zusammen. 

Was die "schwarze Erde" anbelangt: wenn Du "Unkräuter" ala Brennessel verstecken willst, 
damit die Nachbarn nicht meckern, musst Du einfach Wildblumensaat mit ausbringen - dann hast Du eine bunt 
blühende Rabatte, die wie angepflanztes Blumenbeet aussieht und dazwischen erkennt man dann nur auf den 
2. Blick das "Unkraut". 

...und wenn Du dann einfach noch ein paar Steinterassen dazwischen anlegst (ähnlich wie bei meinen Minis) 
denken die Leute das gehört so, weil angelegt und halten es plötzlich nicht mehr für unordentlich....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (7. Okt. 2014)

@ Thomas: http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanzen.de/Heilkraeuter Hier findest du die tollsten Kräuter, und du kannst immer noch genug blanke Erde für die lieben Nachbarn rundherum lassen. Die Brennnesseln würde ich einfach in einen unten offenen Topf setzen, sodass es für die Nachbarn besser aussieht!

@ Kristin: Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp! Da tut sich ja ein Experimentierfeld auf! Meine Phantasie geht gerade mit mir durch... gerade auch in Hinblick auf Aromatherapie... und natürlich liebe ich meine (gekauften) Pflanzenwässer!

Aber vielleicht hab ich auch was interessantes für dich (ich hab bis vor Kurzem noch nichts darüber gehört gehabt): man kann auch viele Baumknospen essen, und diese enthalten wie auch Sprossen und Keime eine geballte Ladung wertvoller Inhaltstoffe.

GlG Karin


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Karin, 
 ja, mit den Baumknospen haben wir dieses Frühjahr erstmals experimentiert ....sehr spannend!

Wir treffen uns hier immer jeden ersten Samstag im Monat mit allen, die interessiert sind, 
bringen stapelweise Bücher mit ala Wildpflanzen essen, Essbare Bäume und Sträucher etc. 
sowie Bestimmungsbücher. 

Dann wandern wir zusammen über das Grundstück, sammeln alles, was wir spannend (und im 
Bestimmungsbuch als essbar identifizieren) finden und "zaubern" gemeinsam etwas Essbares daraus. 
Und dann ist gemeinsames "Futter fassen" angesagt 

Das macht unendlich viel Spass und es kommen immer wieder neue, leckere und gesunde Ideen dabei raus.

Was die Pflanzenwässer anbelangt: 
das Tolle ist, dass man eben auch ganz viele Dinge mal eben schnell 
frisch machen kann, wenn man sie gerade braucht - mit dem Entsafter geht das irre gut und einfach. 

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man die Pflanzen dann auch hat. 
Bei Blüten muss man da leider vorsorgen.

Aber bei z.B. Fichte etc. kann man sich das, was man braucht ganzjährig frisch holen 
oder bei so etwas wie __ Quitte kann man die Schalen in Stückchen einfrieren und dann im Entsafter verarbeiten, 
wenn man sie braucht. 

Mittlerweile ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich einen großen Teil meiner Hausapotheke für Mensch
und Tier direkt vor der Haustür habe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (7. Okt. 2014)

Echt genial! Wir haben auch schon eine ganz ansehnliche Sammlung an Kräutern, und eine Nachbarwiese, die uns im Frühjahr unsere Frühlingskräutersuppe und den "Röhrlsalat" (Salat aus jungen Löwenzahnblättern; steirsche Spezialität mit Erdäpfeln, Ei und Kernöl) spendiert. Aber das was du lebst ist viel umfassender! Riesengroßes Kompliment!!!!


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2014)

So, ich habe eben mal ein paar Fotos "probiert" vom jetzigen Zustand des Gartens.
Auf den Bildern ist definitiv noch kaum ein Unterschied zu sehen...
          
In Natura kann ich schon gut erkennen, wo Blacky gearbeitet hat 

Dort, wo der __ Gundermann in Massen im Gras steht, werde ich wohl mit dem "Rolli" rüber
müssen. Den Gundermann mag mein Ross zur Zeit nicht so gerne

Im Moment ist Blacky s Einsatz im Garten auch erstmal unterbrochen, weil es zu nass ist. 
Er würde da alles durchtreten. 

Wenn es allerdings mit dem Regen so weiter geht, wird die Koppel in 2-3 Wochen für alle Pferde
zu Ende sein und dann werden alle zum Winterdienst antreten: 
bei Regen in trittfesten Bereichen und wenn es trocken oder gefroren ist, auf den durchlässigen Flächen. 

Dieses Wochenende hat Blacky immer dann, wenn ich gerade beim Lehrgang nicht dran war, 
die Flächen am Reitplatzeingang etwas eingekürzt. Hier die Fotos von Blacky bei der Arbeit

    

und hier Bilder von denselben Flächen von heute - diese Flächen sind noch nie gemäht worden, sondern werden immer 
von den Pferden quasi im Vorbeigehen  eingekürzt


----------



## bekamax (7. Okt. 2014)

... und so wie deine Hühner ausschauen leben sie im Hühnerparadies! Und bestimmt ist das eine alte Rasse, oder?

und dein Blacky scheint es auch zu genießen!

Danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, Tanny,
Deine Einstellung zur Natur gefällt mir!.
Wie machst Du das mit den Hühnern, die laufen bei Dir ja sicher frei rum. Wo bleiben sie im Winter? Aber das ist sicher ein neues Thema
Kannst Du vielleicht auch mal ein paar Rezepte reinstellen bzgl. Deiner Säfte usw.? Kompliment, was Du alles so zauberst!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Karin und Goldkäferchen, 

 es sind "ostfriesische Möven" - das ist mit eine der ältesten norddt. Haushuhnrassen und 
sie stehen auf der roten Liste - ich vermute, weil sie weniger legen und weniger wiegen, 
als modernere Rassen und Hybriden. 

Außerdem werden sie wohl in Gehegehaltung mit zu wenig Platz schnell aggressiv und kränklich. 

In Freihaltung sind sie phantastisch
sie versorgen sich ganzjährig zu 90 % (im Sommer) - 50% (im Winter) 
draußen selbst, können super __ fliegen (also Feinden entkommen), sind sehr sozial, wachsam, 
freundlich und leicht erziehbar. Außerdem jäten sie Unkraut 

Mit der Dämmerung gehen sie abends automatisch in ihren Stall und ich muss nur noch zu machen (und 
morgens wieder auf). 
So auch im Winter. Sie sind auch bei Eis und Schnee den ganzen Tag unterwegs. 
Hier habe ich zu meinen Hühnern mal irgendwann angefangen, eine kleine Dokumentation anzulegen: 

http://www.huehner-info.de/forum/showthread.php/74254-Tanny´s-quot-Hühnerhof-quot

Bzgl. der Rezepte: 
vielleicht können wir irgendwo (Annett und Joachim können sicher sagen, wo es am Besten reinpasst) 
eine Art "Kochbuch aus eigener Ernte" aufmachen. 
Da kann dann jeder Rezepte reinsetzen zu Sachen, die er/sie im Garten oder in Wald und Flur (oder im Teich) 
geerntet und verarbeitet hat und lecker fand? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Conny (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

dein Thread ist ja spannender als jeder Krimi 
dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Dilmun (8. Okt. 2014)

Mit deinem "naturnahen Garten" sprichst du mir aus der Seele.   Bei mir darf auch (fast) alles wachsen, wie es will.


----------



## laolamia (9. Okt. 2014)

fuer mich ein traum fuer meine opa ein graus 
ich bin wohl noch in der phase...natur und beet nebeneinander....also quasi DU vor 4 jahren 

aber meine huehner laufen auch das ganze jahr auf dem grundstueck rum...ok der hahn musste geschlachtet werden da er nur mich akzeptieren wollte 
wenn du mir jetzt noch einen trick sagst um franzosenkraut in den griff zu bekommen...

danke marco


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Marco, 
Du kannst es massenweise in der Küche verarbeiten 

In Wildkräutersalaten kannst Du die ganze Pflanze verarbeiten und die jungen Blätter 
und Stängel ansst Du in Gemüsesuppen kochen - oder so als gekochtes Gemüse essen.

Bei Wiki habe ich gerade gelesen, dass man es in Kolumbien als typisches Hühnersuppengewürz nutzt und dass es einen super 
Kompost ergibt. 

Da es auf stickstoffhaltigen, lehmigen Böden offensichtlich gerne wächst, kannst Du auch Pflanzen, die denselben 
Boden mögen und die Dir lieber sind dort mit ausbringen, damit sie mit dm Kraut in Konkurrenz treten. 

Das mache ich gerade vielerorts mit den Brennesseln. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2014)

So, dann mal wieder eine kleine Fortsetzung zum Ursprungsthema

Da die Böden stellenweise zu nass sind, kann Blacky zur Zeit nicht in den Garten 
und auf die Streuobstwiese (der Boden ist anmoorig).

Also lasse ich ihn ab 15 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr jetzt täglich einfach auf dem Hof laufen - er sucht sich dann 
selbst aus, wo er "sauber macht" (auf matschige Böden geht er nicht freiwillig, 
wenn es trittfeste und schmackhafte Alternativen gibt)

Auf den folgenden Fotos sieht man, wie er sich die Pflanzkanten am Parkplatz 
und zwischen Trailplatz und Hof vornimmt:

       

...hier sieht man deutlich, wie er ganz genau drauf achtet, nicht auf die kaum noch sichtbaren, 
bepflanzten Kantensteine zu treten. Bis zum Frühjahr ist das alles schier


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2014)

...und hier ist er dann mal zwischen die Töpfe an der Hauswand und rund um die Minis gewandert :

       

und auch das Kopfsteinpflaster samt Hauswand wird schön gemacht -- an einigen Stellen sieht man schon erste Erfolge


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2014)

... wat für'n clevers Pferd,
Deine "Viecherei" ist schon ziemlich speziell!
Wann kann ich meine zum Training bei Dir abgeben?


----------



## bekamax (9. Okt. 2014)

Wieso Eva-Maria? Sollen deine Riesenhunde grasen lernen?


----------



## Tanny (10. Okt. 2014)

...man muss nur dafür sorgen, das rund um die Pflanzen, die Du behalten 
möchtest, Dinge wachsen, die vieieiel schmackhafter sind, als das Zierzeug 

.....und Löwenzahn und Co. schmecken viel besser als irgendwelche Zierblüten - jedenfalls auf "pferdisch" 

....wobei: Rosenknospen findet Blacky auch oberlecker....wo die gerade kommen, darf er nicht ohne AUfsicht hin

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (10. Okt. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> .....und Löwenzahn und Co. schmecken viel besser als irgendwelche Zierblüten - jedenfalls auf "pferdisch"
> 
> ....wobei: Rosenknospen findet Blacky auch oberlecker....wo die gerade kommen, darf er nicht ohne AUfsicht hin



Bis jetzt bin ich mit deinem Blacky einer Meinung. Eigentlich sollte ich "pferdisch" lernen. Nur blöd, dass ich nicht einfach rumgehe und nasche, sondern sammle, trockne, mische....

Liebe Grüße an meinen neuen Lehrer,
Karin


----------



## Tanny (10. Okt. 2014)

Hier jetzt noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zum Fliederbeersaft: 

Auf die Fliederbeeren (Holunderbeeren) sind ja auch die Vögel ganz scharf. 

Darum habe ich dieses Jahr erstmals die Idee gehabt, die entsafteten Beeren auf einem "Trockensieb" zu 
trocknen und für den Winter als Vogelfutter zu nehmen. 
Das geht viel einfacher, als ich dachte 

und beim nächsten mal (diesmal war es zu spät) 
werde ich das auch mit allen anderen Früchten und Beeren probieren, 
die wir entsaften....

Fliederbeeren-Vogelfutter in Produktion:

  

...und die Hagebutten vor der Ernte (es sind aber immernoch genug dran für die Vögel  )

      


Btw: besteht nun Interesse an soeinem "Rezeptethread"? 
Wir haben morgen wieder "Kräutertreffen" und werden uns mit Pilzen beschäftigen. 
Ich würde dann ein paar Fotos gleich mitmachen .....falls wir überhaupt Pilze finden


----------



## bekamax (10. Okt. 2014)

Sicher ist ein Rezeptthread eine super Idee! Ich bin gerne dabei!

Und auf deine Schwammerl freu ich mich schon. Sicher wird auch das Übersetzen ein Spaß!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Okt. 2014)

Jaha, Rezeptthread ist suuuper  und Pilze gibt's dies Jahr massenweise!  Viel Spaß beim Suchen.
Hier ein kleiner "Vorgeschmack". Haben wir in ca. 2 Stunden gesammelt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Okt. 2014)

joo, büddeeeee... Rezepte-thread !!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Pilze gibt's dies Jahr massenweise!


Brauche garnicht los gehen. Meine Frauen mögen keine Pilze.


----------



## bekamax (11. Okt. 2014)

Hi Goldkäferchen,
gratuliere. Da ward ihr aber nicht mehr Schwammerl suchen sondern "nur" Schwammerl ernten!!! lol


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2014)

@ Goldkäferchen 
...soviele Pilze werden wir hier auf dem Grundstück niemals ernten.....
....und hier oben ist obendrein noch ein "schlechtes Pilzjahr" wegen zu wenig Regens.....

@ Totto
...woran das wohl liegt? 
....haben sie Angst, dass Du einen Schierling im Menue versenkst? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2014)

...so, am Samstag hatten wir also unseren großen Pilztag.....

ich schreibe das eben hier rein zur Info (weil versprochen), denn für einen "Rezeptethread" habe ich heute 
leider nichts zu bieten 

Aber von vorne: angefangen haben wir mit einem super spannenden Theorieteil, der mich eines gelehrt hat: 

ich werde nie ein Pilzsammler und ich werde nie selbst gesammelte Pilze essen (außer meinem Giant Puff Ball).

Zum Pilze sammeln braucht man viel Ruhe, Geduld und muss sehr genau arbeiten - besonders hinsichtlich der Bestimmung.
....und das ist absolut alles nicht meins....

Trotzdem war es sehr spannend: 
ich wusste z.B. nicht,
a) ....dass viele Speisepilze in Verbindung mit Alkohol Aldehyd abspalten und man deswegen Pilzgerichte nie in Verbindung mit 
    Alkohol essen sollte (eine ältere Teilnehmerin kannte das aus ihrer Kindheit, wusste aber auch nicht, dass man auch 
    bis zu 3 Tage nach dem Gericht keinen Alkohol trinken sollte. 
    Die Symptome, die bei so einer Reaktion auftreten sind genau die einer schweren Alkoholvergiftung. 
    (Champignons, Steinpilze  und Pfifferlinge zählen nicht zu den Genossen)
b) .....dass viele Pilze, die vor einigen Jahren noch auf der Speisepilzliste standen, jetzt als Giftpilze eingeordnet werden. 
   Pilze sind immer noch ein Mysterium und nicht sehr weit erforscht. Viele ehemalige "Speisepilze" haben sich als 
   Lieferanten von Giften erwiesen, die erstmal keine Symptome machen, die sich aber über Jahre und Jahrzehte 
   in einzelnene Organen ablagern und irgendwann zu Spätschäden führen (ähnlich Jakobskreuzkraut)
c)....dass man nur Pilze essen sollte, die man mit mindestens zwei Büchern unabhängig voneinander sicher 
   bestimmen konnte - und idealerweise ein Buch ohne Bilder sein sollte, denn Bilder führen in die irre
d)....dass es auch giftige Champignons gibt
e).... dass man Pilze, die man nicht aus dem ffffff kennt oder die nicht  in ihrem typischen Habitat stehen, immer nach der 
   Buchbestimmung erst noch über eine Sporenprobe (Mikroskop)  absichern sollte, und dann erst im Folgejahr 
   von diesem Standort sammeln und essen sollte.....

...das alles hier natürlich jetzt nur in Kurzform zusammengefasst - der Vortrag war ausführlicher und vielerorts so 
"Wissenschaftlich", dass ich die Namen der Wirkstoffe nichtmal aussprechen geschweige denn behalten konnte. 

Aber auf jeden Fall war es für mich sehr, sehr lehrreich.

Danach sind wir los und wollten Pilze suchen: wir haben genau 3 kleine (vermutlich) Hallimasch gefunden. 
Ansonsten nicht ein einziger Pilz auf dem gesamten Grundstück (letztes Jahr war alles voll).

Wie ich schon vermutet habe, war es hier wohl einfach bisher zu trocken - kein Pilzjahr. 

Wir haben dann stattdessen einen Wildkräutersalat, eine Gemüsepfanne aus dem Garten, Kräuterquark und Kräuterbutter zu 
Kürbisbrot gemacht und einige haben sich noch ein Stück Fleisch auf den Grill gelegt - es war oberlecker 

Ich hatte mir morgens noch fest vorgenommen, uns beim Sammeln, Schnippeln, Zubereiten und Verdrücken zu fotografieren ......und dann habe ich es schlicht vergessen ......

....aber beim nächsten mal......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> ....haben sie Angst, dass Du einen Schierling im Menue versenkst?


Quatsch, die können auch aus der Dose kommen. Sind zu glibrig


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Okt. 2014)

hallooho,
habe alle Pilze überlebt und erfreue mich bester Gesundheit!
Die wir nicht gegessen haben, wurden getrocknet oder eingefroren.
Ansonsten Pilze mit Speck und Zwiebeln geschmort, dazu Klöße oder Kartoffeln und Salat. Lecker!
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen
Der Pilz auf dem Pilz ist nicht eßbar, aber als Deko auch ganz nett.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Okt. 2014)

Sorry, soll natürlich heißen: der Pilz auf dem Bild....


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2014)

so, mal wieder ein update

Viel gibt es noch nicht zu zeigen/berichten. 
Die letzten Tage hatten wir sehr viel Regen, wodurch alles, was nicht auf der Warft ist, so aufgeweicht ist, 
dass ich Blacky da nicht hinstellen konnte. 

Also ist er immer "nur" auf dem Hof und dem oberen Teil der Streuobstwiese unterwegs gewesen - und 
da das Gras immer noch ein wenig nachschiebt, frisst er natürlich am liebsten dort, 
wo das Gras schon kurz ist ....das ist süsser - praktisch "Pferdeschokolade" 

Ein Gutes hatte das Wetter aber:
ich habe die Zeit genutzt, und mir eben einen neuen Pullover gestrickt, weil ich meinen 
alten Hofpullover, der schon zig Jahre alt war beim Pilze suchen am Wochenende endgültig zerrissen hatte. 

Am Wochenende soll es ja nochmal hochsommerlich werden - darum dürfen die Pferde 
bis dahin noch täglich auf die Koppel. 

Danach dürfte dann aber Schluss sein mit Koppel - und dann wird hoffentlich die Gartenarbeit etwas
zügiger voranschreiten 

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute nachmittag: Blacky mal wieder an den Pflanztöpfen. 

Auf dem letzten Foto sieht man bei genauem Hinschauen, bis wohin er im Moment immer hin und hergrast


----------



## bekamax (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kristin,
dein hübscher, fleißiger Helfer ist ein Hit. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie "lustig" es wäre, den Rasen rund um Pflanztöpfe mit Rasenmäher, Motorsense & Co. zu pflegen!
LG Karin


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

so, jetzt nach "langer Abstinenz" mal wieder ein update:

Die letzte Zeit war wettertechnisch durchwachsen und die Böden waren sehr nass.
(sind sie teilweise immer noch).

Die Firma, die meinen riesen Silberahorn im Garten
(der letztes Jahr Opfer von Christian wurde) mit einer Kronensicherung versehen sollte,
damit das Haus geschützt UND der Baum erhalten bleiben,
musste wieder abrücken, da sie mit ihrem Fahrzeug nicht über den nassen Boden kam
- die hoffen jetzt auf Frost....dabei hatte ich ihnen das schon vorher prophezeit....
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass der __ Ahorn fast 20 Meter hoch ist 

Das Wetter ist abgesehen von den Regenphasen zwischendurch immer noch traumhaft.
Hier blühen tatsächlich viele Frühjahresblüher wieder!
(Dazu später mehr im "Wildgarten November")

Darum sind die Pferd anders als geplant immer noch auf Koppel.
Blacky lasse ich aber jeden Nachmittag ab 15 Uhr raus und er kann sich selbst aussuchen,
wo er sauber macht.

Meist wandert er, wenn es trocken ist um das komplette Gartengrundstück.
Wenn es nass ist, geht er auf die Streuobstwiese.

Im Moment hat er sich stark auf Laub spezialisiert.
So sieht es aus, wo er noch kein Laub gesammelt hat:

 

und so, wo er sauber gemacht hat:

      

Die Gärten hinter dem Haus sehen im Moment so aus:
    

wohlgemerkt, die Gärten  sind seit 2 Jahren noch nie wieder gemäht worden

Und auf der Streuobstwiese sieht man durch die Abzäunung dutlich, wo Blacky schon
hin konnte:

 

...am Ende des Winters wird er alles geschafft haben


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Darum sind die Pferd anders als geplant immer noch auf Koppel.
> Blacky lasse ich aber jeden Nachmittag ab 15 Uhr raus und er kann sich selbst aussuchen,
> wo er sauber macht.


Warum muss Blacky alleine laufen?


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Totto, 
Blacky geht morgens mit den anderen auf Koppel. 
Zur Abendfütterung bekommen die anderen Heu. 
Blacky hat leider 4 gezogene Backenzähne und mit den restlichen Zähnen (die 
nur noch Stumpen sind) keinen Kontakt mehr. 
Letztes Weihnachten wäre er mir fast verhungert. 
Jetzt bekommt er täglich 10 kg. Senior-Häcksel und mindestens 4 Stunden "Freilauf", wo er
sich suchen kann, was er noch verwerten kann - das hat ihm das Leben gerettet und er hat wieder aufgebaut 

Außerdem ist er der Einzige, der absolut frei hier laufen kann, da er weder erwas kaputt macht, 
noch im Dorf spazieren geht. 

Kunden, die kommen, schauen manchmal etwas irritiert, wenn ihnen auf der Auffahrt oder dem Parkplatz 
plötzlich ein Pferd entgegen kommt - oder, wenn Blacky mal zwischendurch im Laden vorbei schaut....
.....aber Blacky stört das nicht.... 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

@ Kirstin,


Tanny schrieb:


> Kunden, die kommen, schauen manchmal etwas irritiert, wenn ihnen auf der Auffahrt oder dem Parkplatz
> plötzlich ein Pferd entgegen kommt - oder, wenn Blacky mal zwischendurch im Laden vorbei schaut....
> .....aber Blacky stört das nicht....


Das klingt sooo absolut idylisch,


----------



## Tanny (5. Nov. 2014)

ist es 
...ich lebe seit 6 Jahren  im Paradies


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> ist es
> ...ich lebe seit 6 Jahren  im Paradies



Das freut mich Für Dich, mein Paradies wird arbeitsmäßig langsam zu groß für mich .


----------



## bekamax (5. Nov. 2014)

Oh Anne,
aber vielleicht hilft eine Umstellung wie bei Kirstin? Irgendwie so, wie sie die Hühner arbeiten lässt?

Aufgrund der örtlichen Lage dieses Grundstücks, geht es hier leider nicht, drum hab ich mich nicht weiter schlau gemacht, aber wenn ich mich besser auskennen würde, und könnte wie ich wollte, hätte ich 2 Zwergziegen (soferne sie nicht überzüchtet sind) und auch Hühner einer kleinen Rasse, und würde die Gartenpflege vvvvvviiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeelllll lockerer nehmen. Oder ein halbes Lama.


----------



## Tanny (6. Nov. 2014)

So, die Weiden werden zu nass und die Grasnarbe würde anfangen zu leiden.

Darum war gestern für die Pferde das letzte Weidefrühstück. 

Ab heute ist der Winter eingeläutet. Das bedeutet: 

Zum Frühstück gibt es für alle außer unsere zwei alten Herrschaften Heu. 
Blacky und Fury, beide 25 Jahre, kommen jetzt morgens zusammen in den Bereich 
"Trailplatz/Hohlweg" zum Aufräumen. 

Blacky kann ja aus bekannten Gründen kein Heu fressen und Fury ist ein sehr langsamer 
Heufresser und würde als Rangniedrigster in der Gruppe nicht genug abbekommen. 
Außerdem bekommt auch ihm angesichts seines Alters das frische Futter deutlich besser. 

Da Fury allerdings weder auf Pflanztöpfe Rücksicht nimmt, noch sicher auf dem Grundstück bleibt, 
habe ich heute eine Litze (ohne Strom) als lockere Abgrenzung zu den Weddern und um den 
Trailplatz gezogen. 

Jetzt haben die zwei einen riesen Rundlauf durch den Hohlweg 
(ein hoch zugewachsenes Stück zwischen den riesigen Bäumen an der 
Grundstücksgrenze und dem Knick, der den Trailplatz begrenzt)

dann weiter durch ein wild gesäätes Erlenwäldchen auf eine Schilflichtung an der Weddern und 
hinter der Fichtenreihe am Reitplatz und über den ebenfalls ziemlich zugewachsenen Trailplatz. 

Dort sollten die zwei es eigentlich schaffen, alles bis ca. Februar schier zu bekommen. 
(letztes Jahr haben sie es perfekt hinbekommen  )

Jetzt sind sie täglich in dem oben beschriebenen Bereich von 8.00 bis 13 Uhr. 

Blacky darf dann ab 15.30 bis 18 Uhr nochmal frei auf dem Grundstück sauber machen. 

Fury bekommt abends Heu mit. 

Die anderen Pferd werden sporadisch an der Hand ihrer Reiter/Besitzer an unterschiedlichen Stellen 
stundenweise für Ordnung sorgen oder die Reiter zäunen sich stromfrei für stundnweises Fressen lassen 
kurz zu pflegende Bereiche ab.

So sieht es jetzt in den oben beschriebenen Bereichen aus:


----------



## Tanny (6. Nov. 2014)

...und weiter:
                   

 da ist einiges zu tun ...


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie die aufräumen.....


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2014)

die Brennessel scheinen jetzt einen Zustand erreicht zu haben,
wo die Blätter nicht mehr doll brennen, aber die Blüten/Samenstände noch dran sind.

Das ist natürlich besonders lecker 

Blacky hat heute die Gräser in dem Putzbereich gar nicht beachtet.
Seit 3 Stunden arbeitet  er sich heute ausschließlich durch Brennesseln, Bromberbätter und
zarte Zweige und Blätter aus dem Unterholz:


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Nov. 2014)

Was hast Du nur für 'nen tollen Gartenhelfer!


----------



## Tanny (17. Nov. 2014)

Am 8. 11. habe ich mit einem erfahrenen Helfer vom NABU die (2 Jahre alten) Obstbäume (Hochstämmer) auf der
neuen Streuobstwiese ausgeschnitten. 

Der Schnitt ging dann zur weiteren Verwertung ins lange Paddock der Pferde. 

Außerdem habe ich im "Pflegebereich" der Rentner, also im Knick, 
die ersten endlos langen Brombeerranken, die von den Rentnern schon frei gelegt wurden, 
abgeschnitten. 

Sie werden dann ebenfalls von allen Pferden im Paddock der weiteren Verwertung zugeführt:


----------



## Tanny (17. Nov. 2014)

...und am 14.11. habe ich mal Vergleichsfotos gemacht vom Stand der Dinge im Knick und auf dm
Trailplatz.

Blacky und Fury haben schon ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Tanny (17. Nov. 2014)

und hinten ist auch das __ Schilf schon ganz schön geschrumpft:


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2014)

meine hühner helfen mir auch sehr.....nur eins haben sie nicht begriffen....der gruehnkohl war fuer den winter


----------



## Tanny (13. Jan. 2015)

Nachdem wir jetzt im Dezember ein Schwimmbecken rund um die Warft hatten, 
also sämtliches Land unter Wasser stand, konnten meine 4-Beiner nur im Knick/Hohlweg und auf 
dem Trailplatz weiter für Ordnung sorgen. 

Dort allerdings haben sie ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Mittlerweile muss ich dort Heu zufüttern und man kann fast ungehindert dem Nachbarn auf den Tisch gucken
(im Sommer sieht man nicht einmal, ob da jemand zu Hause ist)....

        


Der "Garten" fing in seinem aufgeweichten Zustand an, unter Blacky s Gewicht zu sehr zu leiden. 
Also habe ich ihm den Zugang mittlerweile  verwehrt. 

      

Auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster ist das Gras sogar wieder nachgewachsen, da ich Blacky im Moment wegen der aufgeweichten Böden nicht frei rumlaufen lassen kann: 
     

 also im Moment: alles ziemlich schier, ziemlich trist und ziemlich nass......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin
freut nich, daß Du auch wieder aufgetaucht bist
Bei uns ist es genauso naß, da mein Abwassergraben selber voll ist, und die Nässe vom Grundstück nicht mehr aufnehmen kann.
Wenn der Regen mal aufhört, muß ich doch glatt mal schauen, was schon an Blümchen auftaucht


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Jan. 2015)

moin zusammen,
habe den Eindruck, dass all' das Wasser, welches in 2014 nicht fiel....
jetzt in ein paar Tagen nachgeschüttet werden soll...
seit Tagen Dauerregen, mal für'n paar Minuten trocken
und los geht's erneut. Gräben, die 2014 absolut trockengefallen waren,
sind kurz vor'm Überlaufen. Die Pferdekoppel könnt' glatt als "Riesenteich"
herhalten. Ab und an sehe ich dort Nilgänse, leider sind sie immer
schnell wieder weg, wenn sie auch nur den Hauch einer Bewegung wahrnehmen.
Im eigenen Garten schießen die Frühjahrsblüher nur so hoch, das kann gar nicht gutgehen...


----------



## Tanny (14. Jan. 2015)

....das ist bei mir genau so

...und zu allem Überfluss sind die Ratten und Wühlmäuse
aus der Feldmark auch vor dem Wasser geflüchtet und buddeln jetzt ihre Bauten 
auf der Warft 

Gestern habe ich sage und schreibe eine süsse kleine Ratte aus einem Loch unter dem Rosenstock
hevorschnellen sehen, die dann gemütlich durch den __ Wein ins Vogelhäuschen wanderte 

....das habe ich ihr aber verleidet:
ich habe mir den Akkuschrauber geschnappt und ein Frühstücksbrettchen
als Sperre angeschraubt......und das Loch an der Rose ist jetzt mit einem Kaminholz dicht 

und so sieht s jetzt aus:


----------



## bekamax (15. Jan. 2015)

Hi, schön wieder von euch zu lesen!

Verrücktes Wetter! Nach einem Sturm am Samstag, hatten wir am Sonntag -ehrlich- 23°C auf unserer (geschützten) Terrasse!!! (Offizieller Messwert war immerhin 21,7°C).
Seither ist es mild und sonnig. Schön für alle im Tal, aber auf den Bergen wissen die Liftbetreiber schon fast nicht mehr, wie sie Schnee "ankarren" sollen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie schlecht das (insgesamt) wieder für unsere Umwelt ist!

Ich wünsche euch alsbaldige Wetterbesserung! Was sagen die Prognosen?


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Jan. 2015)

Zeichen stehen auf Winter - geht nächste Woche los

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Bei uns kommt der Regen wie in den letzten Wochen schon  - waagerecht


----------



## Tanny (11. März 2015)

So, jetzt will ich Euch ja die Ergenisse ds Winterputzes meiner Helfer nicht vorenthalten

Pferde und Hühner haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und ich habe die letzten Tage noch die 
Feinarbeit (also Kanten harken und fegen) gemacht. 
Hier zunächst die Fotos vor und nach meiner "Feinarbeit" am Trailplatz:

vorher:
    

nachher:
    

Die Fotos vom Garten folgen, in den nächsten Tagen - da muss ich noch die Beete mit Mist abstreuen, bevor ich die 
"Nachher" Fotos machen kann - "vorher" gibts dann natürlich auch brandakuell 

LG
Sunny


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

moin,

bisher klappte deine methode bei mir auch.... jetzt wollen aber meine 4 hühner auf ihrem 4000m² auslauf unbedingt an MEINE erdbeerpflanzen....ich bin kurz davor einen hühnerzaun zu kaufen


----------



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

die Erdbeeren waren für meine Hühner auch DER Hit.

Ich habe die Erdbeeren eingezäunt......funktioniert super 

...und nach der Erdbeerernte kann man den Zaun auf machen und die 
Hühner räumen auf für die nächste Saison 

LG
Tanny


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

ok dann zäune ich nicht die hühner sondern die erdbeeren ein...die nachbarn werden wieder was zu lachen haben


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Hi Kristin und Laolamia,

ich hab da eine richtig blöde Frage: Wenn eure Hühner sooo viel Auslauf haben, wie erzieht man sie dazu sich dann abends einsperren zu lassen???????

Mein Schwiegergroßvater hatte Hühner, und wenn er mit einer Peitsche in der LUFT geschnalzt hat, sein sie angeblich SOFORT aus allen Ecken des Gartens angelaufen gekommen..... Wie geht das?????????????


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

FRESSEN......
ich hab sie einfach im stall freigelassen und sie erkunden die gegend alleine. wenn du alte huehner hast orientieren sich die neuen an denen.
die erste woche hab ich noch kontrolliert, danach macht alles meine automatische huehernklappe.

ich habe auch einen pfiff....wenn ich den loslasse kommen die huehner aus allen ecken angerannt 
musst natuerlich mit futter verbinden

gruss marco


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Echt -- so einfach???
Und wie lange dauert es, bis das sicher funktioniert? Oder achtet man schon beim Kauf der Tiere darauf, auch ein paar ältere Tiere zu erwerben?


----------



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

Hallo Karin, 

also 1. müssen die Hühner ihren Stall gerne mögen 
(das ist schon allein wichtig, damit sie zum Legen die Nester im Stall aufsuchen und nicht draußen im Garten legen). 

Der Stall sollte also so gestaltet sein, dass sie alle einen guten "sicheren" Platz auf der Stange finden und 
auch die Rangniederen sich nicht ständig von den anderen drangsalieren lassen müssen. 

Außerdem ist es wichtig, daß die Stangen "bequem" sind, also nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick 
(je nach Krallenmaß der Hühnerrasse) und nicht ganz rund (also nicht zu rutschig). 

Und die Nester müssen (aus Hühnersicht) einfach unübertroffen toll sein zum Nester bauen und EIer legen 

2. ist bei mir im Stall die Futterstelle und da gibt es nur abends eine Handvoll ganzes Getreide (tagsüber 
suchen sie sich ihr Futter draußen allein). Das Getreide fungiert quasi als Leckerli. 

Im ersten Jahr habe ich anfangs noch zur Dämmerung mit einem Getreideeimer gelockt, damit alle rein 
kamen - seither war das aber nie wieder nötig. 
SIe kommen absolut zuverlässig mit EInbruch der Dämmerung rein. 

Im WInter zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr. Jetzt ist es schon zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr und im Sommer oft erst gegen 
20 - 21 Uhr. 

Hühner können im Dunkeln sehr, sehr schlecht sehen. 
Darum suchen sie ihren sicheren Schlafplatz auf, bevor es dunkel wird. 
Wenn sie sich  im Stall sicher fühlen, kannst Du die Uhr danach stellen, dass sie rechtzeitig da sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

alte hühner solltest du nicht kaufen 
wenn der stall artgerecht ist und so wie kirstin beschreibt der futterplatz drin ist nehmen sie den stall gerne an.
meine hühnerklappe steuer ich mit einem daemmerungsschalter und bisher waren immer alle rechtzeitig im bett 

in meinem album siehst du einige bilder vom bau.

gute infos gab es da...

und weizen gibt es beim bauern um die ecke fuer 8-10€ den zentner 
wenn du dich zum bau durchringen solltest mach ein thema auf und wir unterstuetzen dich!

ich hab im sommer 10 hühner und im winter 5..... und wir...macht im sommer 8 eier/tag und im winter 3....das reicht uns


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Vielen, vielen Dank euch beiden!

Wir haben dzt. ein "Projekt" im Hinterkopf, und wenn das klappt, dann...
Das eben war die Frage, deren Antwort ich im Netz nirgendwo gefunden habe.
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es klappt!


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

und mein sohn will dieses jahr kücken


----------



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> gute infos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 da bin ich auch drin...unter gleichem Namen wie hier ....wirklich tolles Forum mit vielen netten Hühnerleuten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> und mein sohn will dieses jahr kücken



So?


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

ja...gibt nur 2 probleme 
1. der hahn musste geschlachtet werden da er nur mich akzeptierte und 2. ich bruche ne glucke 

1. loesen wir mit nachbars eier (achtung wortspiel)
2. hoffe ich auf beziehungen meiner oma


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Wenn ich solche Hendln sehe, dann WILL ich eigene haben!!!


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

dann los 

und dann erst diese..............

vielleicht sollte ein admin das thema langsam teilen....vom wildgarten sind wir etwas weggekommen


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Echt? Ihr esst sie??


----------



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

....und mit den Hühnern geht es jetzt hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hühner-am-teich-und-im-garten.43597/
weiter


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2015)

So, dann will ich mal den letzten Teil meiner "Aufräumdoku" für dieses Winterende schreiben 
(die Fortsezung erfolgt hier dann erst mit Fotos, wenn die Natur wieder  erwacht ist 

Den 2. Teil des WInters und die nassen Zeiten, wo der Garten nicht trittfest genug war, hat Blacky auf der 
Streuobstwiese alles kurz gemacht. 

Die Hühner haben immer alles fleissig nachgearbeitet - jetzt ist genug Platz am Boden für die Wildblumensaat. 

    

Diese Wiese wird im Frühjahr (also jetzt) mit Wildblumensaat beglückt und im Sommer nicht beweidet. 
Außerdem gibt es auf der Fläche keinen Dünger und keine Gülle. 

Auf dem nächsten  Foto seht Ihr links von der Allee die Sommerweide, die im WInter Ruhe hatte 
und rechts die Streuobstwiese.

Links wird 1 x jährlich gedüngt, abgeschleppt und gewalzt, rechts passiert nichts. 

  

Auf der Allee hat Blacky den Winter über immer mal wieder die Bankette begrast und auch hier haben die Hühner nachgearbeitet.
Gemäht wurde gar nichts:

  

Die Nordwand des Hauses wird gar nicht bearbeitet (von uns Menschen). 
Da wachsen im Sommer alle möglichen Wildpflanzen, die sich auch an Schattsäumen wohl fühlen 
(z.B. Knoblauchrauke etc.) 
Diese Fläche, die im Herbst noch übersäät war mit abgestorbenen Strunken, haben die Hühner bearbeitet....und ich bin 
vorgestern nur nochmal mit einem Laubbesen rüber gegangen:
    

Im Garten auf der Seite, wo die Bienen im Siebenstern stehen und ich letztes Jahr den ehemals 
engl. Rasen zur Wildblumenwiese verwildern ließ, hat Blacky zunächst für Ordnung gesorgt 
und den Rest des WInters haben die Hühner (mit Hilfe einiger kleiner Körnerleckerli an den richtigen Stellen) 
den Boden so kahl gescharrt, dass ich jetzt auch einfach beim nächsten Regen die Wildblumensaat ausstreuen 
und einharken kann. 
Ich habe hier überhaupt keine Arbeit gehabt 

        

...so, und die Beetseite folgt im nächsten Thread, weil die Fotos ausgeschöpft sind


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2015)

...und jetzt die Beetseite 

Blacky hat zwischen den Beeten alles schier gemacht und die im Winter hinzugekommenen Maulwurfshügel 
wurden - ebenfalls mit Hilfe von Körnerleckerli - von den Hühnern platt gemacht. 

Jetzt ist auch hier alles bereit, um viele __ Wildblumen und Wildkräuter einzusäen 

    


In den Beeten habe ich mit dem Laubbesen die Berge an vertrockneten Strunken und Stielen eingeharkt und 
auf das runde Hügelbeet geworfen, wo im Herbst auch schon Blacky s Äppel gelandet sind. 

Hier werde ich die nächsten Tage jetzt noch einige Karren Pferdemist drauf kippen und dann ist das Beet 
bereit für die vorgezogenen Zucchini und Kürbisse 

    

Das eine abgeharkte Beet wurde dann von einer Pferdebesitzerin mit einigen Karren Mist bestückt und 
dann hat sie sich dort Erdbeeren und Heidelbeersträucher gepflanzt: 

  

Das Beet daneben habe ich grob von Wurzeln und bereits wuchernder Zitronenmelisse befreit und ebenfalls 
Erdbeeren und Heidelbeersträucher gepflanzt....allerdings ohne vorher Mist drauf zu fahren.

Ich will hier gerne mal den direkten Vergleich haben, wie sich die Dinge mit und wie ohne Mist entwickeln.....
und ob es einen Unterschied gibt von "Erdbeeren kreuz und quer" oder "Erdbeeren in Reih und Glied"

    außerdem standen in diesem Beet noch Pflanzkästen aus dem Vorjahr, wo 
der Bärlauch wiedergekommen ist    


In dem kleinsten Beet will ebenfalls eine Pferdebesitzerin Tomaten, Rucola, Pepperoni und Erbsen 
pflanzen (nach den Eisheiligen):
  

...und in meinem "Wildblütenbeet" habe ich ebenfalls alles abgeharkt und die Hühner noch mal rein 
gelassen. 
Danach habe ich da bereits eine bunte Mischung aus Wildblumen und Wildkräutersaaten ausgebracht. 

Alles, was da (geschützt vor Hühnern, Hunden und Co) kommt, säät sich im Herbst durch den halben 
Garten aus und ist außerdem im nächsten Winter eine natürliche Vogelfutterstation direkt vor dem Küchenfenster 

  

außen am Zaun - direkt am Verbindungsweg der beiden Gartenteile aus dem vorigen thread und diesem, 
haben die Hühner die Kante gut versäubert.....da musste ich nur noch die Steine fegen 

  

Was wirklich genial ist, ist dass die Hühner dort, wo ich ihnen Körner streue alles richtig "schwarz" machen. 
Das erspart viel, viel Arbeit, wenn man WIldblumen säen will. 

SIeht zwar im Moment noch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber wenn alles so kommt, wie ich es erwarte, werde ich 
schon bald dort blühende Landschaften haben


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2015)

...und zum Abschluss (für heute) noch diese zwei 

   


morgen werde ich noch aktuelle Fotos vom Hohlweg im Knick machen.
(da, wo im Herbst die Brennesselfelder standen)........


----------



## Tanny (29. März 2015)

So, jetzt aber..... 

Der Hohlweg hinter dem Knick.....

Ich habe, damit Ihr nicht so lange nach den Vergleichsfotos suchen müsst, einfach mal 
ein paar Vergleichsbilder vom Herbst rausgesucht und stelle die Vorher/Nachher Bilder mal gegenüber. 

Auf diesen Flächen ist von uns Menschen absolut gar nichts bearbeitet/geharkt/aufgeräumt worden. 
So, wie es aussieht, haben Hühner und Pferde es uns hinterlassen. 

Bevor die neuen Brennesseln alles wieder hoch zuwuchern werden, entsteht unter den noch kahlen Bäumen gerade 
ein Teppich aus __ Ehrenpreis, Knoblauchrauke und Scharbockskraut.......

meinen ersten Salat habe ich dort vor 3 Tagen geerntet


----------



## Tanny (29. März 2015)

und weiter:


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2015)

Wo war ich gestern Tanny?       
o


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Dülmen? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2015)

Stimmt )


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

Ist zwar nicht mehr Herbst und Frühjahr, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir 
über 38 Grad haben und dabei regenschwere, stehende Luft, "explodiert" meine 
Wildnis so sehr, dass es selbst mir zu viel wird 

Also muss Blacky jetzt auch mal im Sommer ran. 

Habe vorhin einen Zaun vor die Minis gezogen und jetzt darf Blacky alles andere 
auf dem nach Lust und Laune einkürzen


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2015)

Hihi - Blacky - ein klassischer Name für einen Schimmel ;-) (ja ja, ich weiß, als Fohlen war er schwarz und seine Haut ist es immer noch)


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

So, es ist mal wieder Herbst und Zeit, diesen Thread wieder zu beleben 

Bevor meine fleißgen, 4-beinigen Helfer in den Knick können, um dort aufzuräumen, 
war es dieses Jahr dringend nötig, die vielen wild gesääten __ Erlen abzusägen, denn sie waren 
mittlerweile bis zu 7,50 Meter (das war die längste, die ich gemessen habe) hoch und drohten mir 
die Nadelbäume und alles andere praktisch zu "ersticken". 

Gestern habe wir an Tümpel 1 bereits ca 10 Erlen abgesägt. 
Die abgesägten Bäume haben wir im Pferdepaddock auf die alten, umgestürzten Pflaumenbäume 
drapiert, so dass die Pferde sie abnagen können. 

         

so sah der vorher noch voll belaubte Ast heute morgen aus - gestern ins Paddock gepackt 
  

Bis zum Frühjahr werden die Pferde die Stämme weitestgehend "entkernt" haben und dann werden wir aus 
den "Stangen" die Umrandung für das Beet mit Kürbissen und Zucchini machen (statt Zaun), 
damit die Hühner die jungen Pflanzen nicht ausgraben. 



Heute haben wir hinter dem Reitplatz und hinter dem Round Pen die Erlenwäldchen platt gemacht. 
Die Fichten haben regelrecht aufgeatmet. 


Die hier abgesägten Bäume haben wir an der Kante zum Entwässerungsgraben zu einem Wall aufgeschichtet. 
Einerseits muss ich dann im Winter dort keinen Zaun mehr für die Pferde ziehen und andererseits finden 
dort unzählige Tiere (Igel, Vögel etc.) im Winter Unterschlupf. 

Sämtliche Bäume habe ich etwa auf einem Meter Höhe abgesägt. 
Die Stämme sind also stehen geblieben. 
Einerseits sind sie so ungefährlicher für die Pferde, als wenn sie bodennahe Stolperfallen wären, 
andererseits werden diese Stämme neu ausschlagen, also eine Art Hecke bilden und damit werden 
die Wurzeln, die mir ja auch den Boden befestigen, am Leben bleiben 

                

diese Erlengruppe, die hinten im Bild noch zu sehen ist (die haben wir stehen lassen) zeigt ungefähr, 
wie hoch die Erlen durchschnittlich waren - viele waren aber auch höher:
  

Die ersten Singvögel ...u.a. ein Rotkehlchen - haben die abgesägten Stämme schon als Sitzplatz gefunden 

....und jetzt habe ich den Muskelkater des Jahres


----------

